
Why I gave up on Asana after 15 minutes - MasterScrat
http://lumakey.net/blog/why-i-gave-up-on-asana-after-15-minutes/
======
pfooti
I have some similar frustrations with Asana. The UX leaves a fair bit to be
desired, especially when it comes to organizing bigger stuff into projects,
subtasks, and so on. The android app isn't very great.

That said, we use Asana at my (30 employee) org. We have teams, lots of
projects, and I've wired their projects into our own intranet stuff and email
lists using api integrations. We use tags and projects, have github wired in
(commit messages that reference an asana task show up in Asana under that
taks), and a nice little Slack integration.

Thing is, if you want the ability to have lots of bigger structures, shared
across multiple teams, there is likely to be a hefty startup cost - it isn't a
simple thing to do. We previewed a lot of different project management tools,
and Asana struck a nice balance between powerful enough and useful out of the
box. We end up doing our own onboarding and norming with new employees, but
it's worth it ultimately.

I'd love to see examples of other software at a similar price point that has
project, subtask, team, comment-thread, and tag features with Asana levels of
api integrations available.

------
ysleepy
Yeah, I tried to use Asana and personaly really disliked it. Mostly because of
the cumbersome UI and expectation mismatch of how things should work.

Then, in a ~10people Team we (after lonog debate) used Asana, and after the
first days, nobody was using it, because it was horrible.

I can't really put my finger on it. It somehow feels like a Prototype after
checking off long feature checklists.

------
iamleppert
I highly recommend Todoist. Awesome web UI, mobile apps, keyboard shortcuts,
and a simple API if you need anything more fancy.

~~~
op00to
Can't recommend ToDoist for one reason - there is no straightforward way to
duplicate sets of tasks. You can't copy and paste. Not in the iOS app, not in
the web app, not in the Mac app. ToDoist is super inflexible and For that
reason I had to bail.

------
mkaroumi
Great post. I felt the same when I tested it!

User Onboard should review this site. Check them out if you haven't already
(not my site) [https://www.useronboard.com/](https://www.useronboard.com/)

~~~
silverlake
UserOnboard review of Asana: [https://www.useronboard.com/how-asana-onboards-
new-users/](https://www.useronboard.com/how-asana-onboards-new-users/)

------
antonyme
I've tried using many different online tools for tracking software projects
and work (including Todoist, Trello et al) and eventually settled on Asana.

It's not perfect, but it most closely matches the workflow I need. It's
flexible without being overly generic (Trello) yet doesn't impose or constrain
your workflow too much as some other tools do.

There certainly are some quirks though, and my biggest peeve is the 'empty
task' problem described in the original article. If I could vote for one fix,
it would be that!

------
shiraabel
I've been looking at project management tools for work. I asked on FB what
people were using and received multiple recommendations for Trello, a few for
Asana and none for Basecamp (which is the one I know best).

I played around with Trello and it's all about cards. My problem is that I
want lists, not cards. Haven't used Asana yet. Basecamp seems to be the best
fit for my needs (I want to see what has been checked off and create
repeatitive processes).

~~~
EvanPlaice
I was introduced to HansoftX on an open source project I was contributing to
and 10/10 would use it again.

It was deceptively simple to get started but really powerful once I was able
to dig in a bit more. Super responsive drag-drop UI and apparently it uses
Meteor as the back-end so change updates are instantaneous.

It uses both lists (that can be nested multiple layers deep) and cards. You
can drag tasks from lists to cards, or from cards to lists with links between
the two being maintained. We were using the cards to track ToDo/Working/Done
and lists to plan releases and track suggestions.

The project seems really young but they're doing all the 'right things'. One
of the project contributors set it up to trigger notification updates in Slack
when the boards changed and apparently it even has GitHub integration now.

I'm in no way affiliated with HansoftX. I just think it's a pretty amazing
tool.

------
Pumafied
I think that a major driving force behind how slowness of asana is how their
API is formatted. In order to load up the my tasks section you need a minimum
of 2 requests per 100 tasks that exist in your workspace. And if they don't
bump the request limit to 100 then they need 2 requests every 25 tasks.

------
p4wnc6
I gave up on Asana when it started retooling to focus more exclusively on
Agile/Scrum stuff. No tool should be allowed to claim to be about improving
productivity if it also goes out of its way to support constructs taken from
Agile/Scrum.

------
offsky
Try toodledo.com. It is more flexible and customizable than the others.
Disclosure: I am the CEO.

